# Canon iP4500 On Airport



## Tegansdad (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello mac people

I am having trouble getting a Canon iP4500 printer to print via my wireless network, I have downloaded the most recent driver and managed to get it to work when connected to the machine. When I connect it to the airport and send print jobs I get the error code 306 and it fails to print.

Anyone got any ideas ... I'm really struggling with this one !


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 15, 2008)

Did you first connect to you Mac to set it up?


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm helping someone on the tech forums with this very same issue. Make sure your Canon is a wireless printer like this one:
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&fcategoryid=257&modelid=10438

If it doesn't say it can print wirelessly, then it requires first being plugged into a computer before it can print because it doesn't have a wireless receiver or a print server inside.

Airport Express has a built in print server; Airport does not:
http://www.apple.com/airportexpress/


----------



## sallyreay (Nov 15, 2008)

hello thread - i'm hoping i can help here as i initially had problems printing from our new canon ip4500 using airport extreme - as in it wouldn't!

the problem was solved by attempting to print a simple doc [apple-p] and selecting the printer option tab. down the list is 'bonjour printers', which i selected and chose 'add...'. it then added 'canon ip4500 series' to my list of printers WHICH WORKS through airport! 

to clean up, i went to and opened applications / utilities / printer setup utility, made the canon ip4500 series the default printer and removed all other printers from the list. now it's our only option - sweet

we're on osx tiger, by the way and i'm not sure what you can do if you don't have the bonjour printers option. i believe we either had it anyway or it came with our previous printer driver, the i560.

hope this helps 

sally


----------

